

Show HN: Analytics / CRM hybrid - nostromo
https://www.dailycred.com/tour

======
troels
I'm slightly confused about what this product does. From what I could gather,
you have a central auth-hub, that gives one integration point to a multitude
of OAuth services (Facebook, Twitter etc.), which makes integration easier for
developers. But then you have an analytics/crm system built on top of that? It
seems very potent, but also slightly scary in the sense that your platform has
a huge lock-in. Am I understanding this right?

~~~
nostromo
It appears we've confused just about everyone with our new homepage. :)

Yes, we sit between you and your oauth providers. This makes it easier to
manage many oauth providers, because you just call us and we take care of the
differences in their APIs.

On top of that, we build a dashboard for you that contains all of the user
info we've seen and tie it to events on your site.

There is no lock-in. To migrate away, you simply send users directly to the
OAuth provider, instead of using us as a proxy. Your users will not notice a
difference either way.

------
ckluis
Very interesting. If it were me I would create plugins for the major CMSs that
embed your solution in a dashboard page.

Try to eliminate as much friction as possible.

Have you consider email delivery options for the data?

~~~
nostromo
Yeah, we'd like to get Wordpress out first. Perhaps Drupal and MediaWiki after
that. Let me know if there's something else you were thinking of.

By email, do you mean like a weekly summary?

------
hayksaakian
I personally enjoyed the demo/example, but I know others will probably be more
motivated by a singular focused call to action (eg, a landing page that is
less busy).

Good Luck.

------
orangethirty
This is the kind of product that would benefit from having a video on the
landing page. Thirty seconds max.

Also, test the pricing from $25 to $24.99 or $29.99.

------
pc86
This is nice. Are you using a framework for this tour or is that custom?

~~~
nostromo
jquery joyride -- it's super cool

[http://www.zurb.com/playground/jquery-joyride-feature-
tour-p...](http://www.zurb.com/playground/jquery-joyride-feature-tour-plugin)

------
AznHisoka
This looks like a product that is trying to do/show too much.

The 1 API for 12 OAuth providers, by itself sounds like a killer feature, and
a product all by itself.

